# Keg leg (bigger) knee pads



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

I’ve looked high and low for knee pads that can fit my 23.5” thigh and 18” calf without any success. The Leatt XXL pads said they would work on the sizing chart, but they are too tight around the thigh. 
Has anyone with keg legs found a knee pad that works for them?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't remember what my measurements are off the top of my head, but remember them being at the top end of the measurements of the Leatt pads, I almost bought a set. I currently have G-Form Elite in XL. They are knee pads and half shin pads. They fit okay but they are a sleeve and even in the moderate temps get warm while pedaling.


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I was able to stretch the Leatt pads.. It’s not ideal but it worked well enough. They will be much warmer than the gforms tho for sure. It’s a little crazy to me that it’s so difficult to find bigger pads, but I’m glad to have this resource so I can ask other people about their experiences. Thanks again!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Add POC to the list of leg armor to avoid. 
wish I had something more positive to add, but I feel like a "tried and failed" list could be some benefit too. 

Kali strike will probably be the next one I try unless someone talks me out of it.


----------



## 4Butter (Jan 14, 2012)

Joules said:


> Add POC to the list of leg armor to avoid.
> wish I had something more positive to add, but I feel like a "tried and failed" list could be some benefit too.
> 
> Kali strike will probably be the next one I try unless someone talks me out of it.


Definitely valuable for sure! If you end up getting the kali's post on here how they work out for you if you could. I'd like to know and I know I can't be the only one. Kali looks like they have got some good stuff happening and that the owner cares a lot about the end use of his gear and keeping people safe. I think that's pretty cool. I think b1ker on YouTube said he's going to be trying some of their pads and he's not a small dude, but I don't remember seeing any pads that were in bigger sizes when I looked so I don't know if he's testing new stuff or what.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

How far up the thigh do you measure for pads? Been throwing around the idea of getting a pair but I have decently big legs...I try not to skip leg day. My thigh at the largest part is like 28" but just above the knee is probably closer to 20"-21" with 19" calves.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

We have similar sized legs. My leg about 5-6” above the knee, where the top of the G-Form sleeve hits in 24.5”. Directly above my knee was 21”, and my calf was 19”.


----------



## notilloc (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this is going to sound weird but the Dianese trailskins 2 has been the best I found. I have 24 inch thighs 4 inches above my kneecap, and they aren't perfect but the XL fits better than anything else I've tried. I love them, they breathe well and have decent protection.


----------



## notilloc (Dec 11, 2009)

I could barely get the Kali over my calves. The Dianese is Brett similar and it works great!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I bought 2 pairs of these Kali knee pads. I got them for $10 a set from a business closing down. My thighs are about 24" and they fit perfectly wearing XL. According to people online, the Kali sizing chart runs large. Apparently it's large enough to fit my legs in them!


----------



## notilloc (Dec 11, 2009)

Battery said:


> I bought 2 pairs of these Kali knee pads. I got them for $i810 a set from a business closing down. My thighs are about 24" and they fit perfectly wearing XL. According to people online, the Kali sizing chart runs large. Apparently it's large enough to fit my legs in them!


That's cool, I couldn't get the Kali to fit me, which ones did you get?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

notilloc said:


> That's cool, I couldn't get the Kali to fit me, which ones did you get?


Kali Aazis

https://www.amazon.com/Kali-Protectives-Aazis-Soft-Guard/dp/B007Y89GZG?th=1&psc=1


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Subscribed!


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

7 IDP Transitions.. fit my big stumps, G-form did not.


----------

